# Jaunty Jackalope[Ubuntu 9.04] free cd preordering begins



## ThinkFree (Apr 17, 2009)

Visit shipit.ubuntu.com now to preorder free cd for Ubuntu 9.04 scheduled to release on 23rd this month.
shipit.kubuntu.org for Kubuntu CDs


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 17, 2009)

already ordered


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack-a-pole will be awesome ! I am waiting for final release


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

Already installed it!!


----------



## anarchist (Apr 18, 2009)

already re-installed 9.04 rc yesterday, as earlier installation of beta version went kaput due to GRUB error 16. i think it was due to 160GB HDD not supported by BIOS. erlier i installed it over the entire HDD, now installed on a 20GB partition. hoping it would not fail


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Apr 18, 2009)

they will send standard 32bit not 64bit


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

linux_ubuntu said:


> they will send standard 32bit not 64bit


No they send 64bit too.



a_rahim said:


> Already installed it!!


Any thing special in it? 

And did anyone try Kubuntu 9.04?


----------



## LegendKiller (Apr 18, 2009)

ok i have placed the order,but haven't given my telephone-no to them..
Will i get my cd in time....i wanna know since i haven't ordered any linux-cd ever..


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Any thing special in it?


Nope except a sexy GDM


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2009)

I know its everyone's wish but I would like to request everyone to try to see if they could just download a copy. The torrents are lightning fast. and I'm talking about connections topping out. You could always go to a friends house and write a copy also. If anyone near by in Kerala and needs a copy I can download it and send them. Although I don't have it downloaded at the moment.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 18, 2009)

^^yup, very true, just because it is given for free that doesn't mean we should give order for that. If u r using it & don't have good speeds with net, then only we should order. 

Because they r spending $$ for us and we should not waste their money.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No they send 64bit too.


still? i don't think they do.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Any thing special in it?


may be boot times.. and the notification system.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

its getting near


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 20, 2009)

Delivery process has started.


> 2 CDs requested on 2009-04-17. 2 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company 17 hours ago. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ I will just download with my super fast BSNL broadbandh


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2009)

Using it since Alpha stage 
Even started a website on it


----------



## Prabhagharan (Apr 22, 2009)

LegendKiller said:


> ok i have placed the order,but haven't given my telephone-no to them..
> Will i get my cd in time....i wanna know since i haven't ordered any linux-cd ever..



Telephone-no not a matter. 
But u need to specify your address correctly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2009)

thnx for d news man........odered.....!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

Typing this from Jaunty.
Got to say it is a quite a fast distro. Has detected everything I have thrown at it out of the box and is running REALLY well.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

15.95% completed


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

*filttr.net/4z


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

^^I rage !!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Why don't you try torrents? I did from torrents only. Speed is good and add to that you'll give Ubuntu servers a break.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2009)

I too recommend a torrent download.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Why don't you try torrents? I did from torrents only. Speed is good and add to that you'll give Ubuntu servers a break.


I am using torrent only. But the problem is my super fast BSNL  Broadbandh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Oh...Now I see the *h* in your broadband*h*.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

60% downloaded. can't wait to try this one. hope my tv tuner works with it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and this is my 4000th post


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2009)

> 60% downloaded. can't wait to try this one. hope my tv tuner works with it.



I got mines working with Ubuntu 7.10  but it depends on your chipset also.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 60% downloaded. can't wait to try this one. hope my tv tuner works with it.


Best of Luck.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2009)

Finally !!! 

Typing from Jack-a-pole


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2009)

^Then why are you dancing so much? 
That GDM is damn sexy!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2009)

^because its been a long time since I installed any OS 

And this thing is just frikkin amazing !


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

here is what I feel has improved:

1) superb booting time. 
2) very very slick
3) "Places" feature on top bar is awesome
4) ext4 makes file copy and boot times lot faster


What hasn't:

Unfortunately, I can't make this my primary OS still as TV still doesn't work on this one. All I see is scrambled signal where all I can find out is the channel logo everythign else is black.
I still am unable to find worthy alternate to WMP and JetAudio. Haven't tried to copy songs to Cowon D2 yet but will see if the media players in ubuntu will recognize D2 or not.

Very nice overall!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ext4 has some bugs too 

Unfortunately you better stick to Win  

Linux is not made for you.

That places features is not new, its been there for many years.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2009)

hehe. I think you are right.

tried to connect cowon D2. none of the players were able to recognize the player (drag-and-drop works though). 

After disconnecting the player, player's boot-up had lot of issues.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2009)

Should I update from beta to final release apt-get update && apt-get upgrade or install it afresh?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> Should I update from beta to final release apt-get update && apt-get upgrade or install it afresh?


I doubt there would be a difference either way. Personally I would just update.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

^So its done! I will just update.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 3, 2009)

i got a bill of 2200 for my 200 rs bsnl connection for downloading as the speed is 2mbps so i wont download or update anymore.. i requested them and is accepted


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2009)

You should seriously reconsider your broadband plan.


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

* *mrintech.com/download-order-ubuntu-904-free-cds-now


----------



## Coool (May 3, 2009)

^ Spammer


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ Spammer


----------



## Coool (May 3, 2009)

^ jst kidding


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ jst kidding


----------



## vamsi360 (May 5, 2009)

mrintech said:


> * *mrintech.com/download-order-ubuntu-904-free-cds-now


 
how much did you earn every month for money?


----------



## ThinkFree (May 7, 2009)

Got the discs within just 2 weeks this time


----------

